# Paper hangers



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you guys/gals ever heard of Tempaper wall coverings? We were in one of those small yuppie stores in Newburyport and the employee was showing us this product. Looks and feels like real wall paper but it is like a peal and stick, easy to remove if you don't want it. No paste or glues needed.

Here is one website I just found on it.

http://tempaperdesigns.com/home.nxg?gclid=CKmBo-j8qL0CFUpnOgod1hQA-w


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Have you guys/gals ever heard of Tempaper wall coverings? We were in one of those small yuppie stores in Newburyport and the employee was showing us this product. Looks and feels like real wall paper but it is like a peal and stick, easy to remove if you don't want it. No paste or glues needed.
> 
> Here is one website I just found on it.
> 
> http://tempaperdesigns.com/home.nxg?gclid=CKmBo-j8qL0CFUpnOgod1hQA-w


I'm always leery of phrases like, "easy to remove".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've only heard of it. I think it was a sports themed application, like either a logo or an action shot. Not an overall all wall pattern.

I too am leery of "easy up, easy down" claims. The industry shot itself big time in the foot back in the early 90's with crap filled claims like that tying to sell more product to the DIY'er. 

After a 80% crash of the industry with BS promises, you'd think they woulda learned. 

Asshats !!!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the same feeling,


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Beyoncé is involved. She should know wall applications, she's a celebrity.



.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've installed Fatheads before, and with two people it's pretty easy.
The problem is that there is no play after the initial stick so I don't see how you could do a whole wall and keep it straight.
I hate window tint and shelf paper which is kind of ironic... or hypocritical... or a coincidence... I always get those messed up.

Fatheads:


http://www.fathead.com/art-decor/?cm_mmc=Google-_-B_Art_Decor_MB-_-Fine%20Art-_-%2bArt%20%2bfathead&iq_id=46278170-VQ16-c-VQ6-28404594172-VQ15-1t1&gclid=CKKohaDkqb0CFWXl7Aodp2oA-w




:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Underdog said:


> I've installed Fatheads before, and with two people it's pretty easy.
> The problem is that there is on play after the initial stick so I don't see how you could do a whole wall and keep it straight.
> I hate window tint and shelf paper which is kind of ironic... or hypocritical... or a coincidence... I always get those messed up.
> 
> ...


You would love the wall this store owner did. Even I could have done better cross eyed. There is no play so if it's off you have to pull the whole sheet back to straighten it out, as most of us know an older home or store has far from straight true walls.

If the rich people around here want it we will put it up, why not. I don't know how to hang real paper so this may get me to learn and try the real thing lol. Watch out Bill.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> You would love the wall this store owner did. Even I could have done better cross eyed. There is no play so if it's off you have to pull the whole sheet back to straighten it out, as most of us know an older home or store has far from straight true walls.
> 
> If the rich people around here want it we will put it up, why not. I don't know how to hang real paper so this may get me to learn and try the real thing lol. Watch out Bill.


 I tell home owners that I would buy tickets to see someone try to hang certain materials.

Paperhanging is mostly logic. Since you already know wall prep, you have the major part done. Bad walls is the main reason for the failures I've seen... or wrong adhesives.


:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Underdog said:


> I tell home owners that I would buy tickets to see someone try to hang certain materials.
> 
> Paperhanging is mostly logic. Since you already know wall prep, you have the major part done. Bad walls is the main reason for the failures I've seen... or wrong adhesives.
> 
> ...


I hung paper once 15+ yrs ago, I was with some one who did it for years but it was just that one time. I have only been asked about it 4 times in the last 5 years. So it's never on the top of my mind to learn.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I have installed murals that were self adhesive, I believe the correct term is 'pressure sensitive vinyl'. They were similar to the material used to wrap vehicles. They are very hard to reposition. The manufacturer recommended hanging over gloss paint, which did help.


----------

